# End of May Bear hunt



## ravenfo (Feb 4, 2018)

Good morning everyone,

I am looking at taking 10 days of leave at the end of May to go to some bear hunting (I got me a new Mossberg Patriot .375 ruger that I am dying to use  ). I am coming from Fort Sill, Oklahoma. What I am trying to figure out, is where is a good place for my buddy and I to go bear hunting? I have read a lot about baiting, but I think we will be mostly walking in, unless I can take my Jeep off road on some trails or something. Distances and terrain do not matter to us. 

Any and all advice will be greatly appreciated. 

Also, any general tips for bear hunting will be great too!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Uh, unless you can draw a tag, which isn't something you can plan on doing any year you decide you wanna hunt bear, much less you AND a buddy drawing a tag, I doubt you'll be hunting bears this year in Utah. You could buy an OTC tag and hunt the few units that are open to hunting, but even then, there are much better options than Utah to go hunt bears, like Idaho or Colorado


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Non-resident tags are $308 each for the harvest objective units. There is no option for using bait with harvest objective tags. Another thing to think about with Utah's harvest objective hunts; Once you've chosen your area you have to check every night to see if the hunt is still open the next day. You could conceivably buy the tag, and the hunt would abruptly end the next day if people have taken enough bears to meet the objective. If I were determined to get a bear, I'd hunt Idaho or Colorado if I were you.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

What's your budget and desired style of hunt?
If you just want to give the new gun a go a guided British Columbia hunt is about as guaranteed as it gets. 
Otherwise I would focus on Idaho and Montana for a western hunt. 
Lots if bears in the east and others parts if the country that I'm not familiar with though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Drawing the tag in Utah is the big problem also Colorado does not offer a spring bear hunt only fall draw in September and if you want to hunt them during the deer and elk seasons you need a deer or elk tag. 

I would look to Idaho, Wyoming, or Montana for a DIY type hunt. Or head up to British Colombia for a great hunt.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I would go with Idaho if you are planning on baiting, or Montana if you are looking for a spot and stalk hunt.


----------

